# Husbands



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I went grocery shopping tonight. I knew I'd be home WAY after dark so I called the hubby to remind him to put my babies up at roosting time. Oh sure he says. NOT!! He forgot. Luckily they're ok or he'd be in the coop tonight!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't be too hard on your husband. Depending on what a person is doing it's fairly easy to forget. I'm the husband that likes chickens. I'm the chicken lover in my home. If I didn't like chickens as much as I do, I think it would be easy to forget to close coop doors even after I said I would. Be thankful that he let's you have chickens because some husbands won't tolerate them. 
Enjoy your biddies.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> I went grocery shopping tonight. I knew I'd be home WAY after dark so I called the hubby to remind him to put my babies up at roosting time. Oh sure he says. NOT!! He forgot. Luckily they're ok or he'd be in the coop tonight!


your saying you have birds without wings???
how can this be???
if you have a roost that is way up in the air(like 6 feet high)
put a second one under it
say 2 feet lower. that way they can start to get up on the roost themselves.

also some breeds don't do so well when they roost really high
buff orpingtons can end up with foot problems if their roost is too high
i have 1 at 18 inches & a second at 36 inches
it's a ladder roost so the ones on the lower roost don't get pooped on by the others.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

When I said up at roosting time I meant to shut the door. That's it. They go in. They fly up to the roost all by themselves. That's all I meant. Kinda just trying to tease about my husband. Guess it didn't come off that way.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> I went grocery shopping tonight. I knew I'd be home WAY after dark so I called the hubby to remind him to put my babies up at roosting time. Oh sure he says. NOT!! He forgot. Luckily they're ok or he'd be in the coop tonight!


Sometimes I forget, I only have four, but I find myself out there at dusk trying to find them, lucky for me they hang out at the same tree.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

We are going to get a solar door soon which should solve the nightly discussion between the wife and I on who is going to close the coop door.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We're pretty ummm anal about locking the girls in for the night here. Too paranoid to try an automatic door. We need to see for ourselves all 9 are acounted for. I was in a panic with having to be gone a night a week for 7 weeks for school. Trust the spouse with my precious baby girls??? The one who forgets everything even WITH a note??? Really??? Middle of the kitchen table, I leave very short, direct directions - feed in a bucket all set for a.m. so all he has to do is dump it in their dish. Fresh jug of water sitting on the table with and a reminder to TAKE THE EGGS! Poor Josie has been over a month now determined to hatch eggs when its not possible. We have no roo. Other than that, he's good about locking them in for the night.  Men - hey Pinkter!  lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My SO is funny too. He says to me, "You know, I think I am done with the high maintenance pets too. I like the fish tank and the chickens. They're easy." The two things funny about that statement is 1) The fish tank is a saltwater and is by no means low maintenance and 2) All he's done with the chickens is play with them. I've been feeding, watering, cleaning, and collecting eggs! (He was supposed to be the one cleaning them but that ended up being my chore - not that I mind at all. What's a little exercise?) I'm not complaining though. Thank goodness I found someone who'll not only put up with a flock of chickens outside and some Seramas indoors but encourages me to do so...


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

If I found out at midnight that my chicken house doors were not shut, I would go and shut them. I will not intentionally leave my coop doors open. I would lose sleep if that happened and I couldn't do anything about it.
Pinkter: I'm sorry, I also didn't mean to offend. Maybe next time I'll get the drift quicker,  who knows.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

troyer said:


> If I found out at midnight that my chicken house doors were not shut, I would go and shut them. I will not intentionally leave my coop doors open. I would lose sleep if that happened and I couldn't do anything about it.
> Pinkter: I'm sorry, I also didn't mean to offend. Maybe next time I'll get the drift quicker,  who knows.


Absolutely none taken!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

There with ya, we have though about auto doors, just not sure....


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Give him time! He just needs a little bit more training and then he will get it!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My husband does pretty good with the chickens, however he does slip. I think it's the "have to" syndrome. The chickens are mine, so therefore I have to take care of them. He doesn't "have to" because he won't be affected if anything happens, I will.

But, I had a bum knee for awhile, and then I got knocked down hard with the flu and he did kick in and make sure that the feeders were full and the waterers were full so I wouldn't have to carry anything heavy on the ice and snow. I'm still waiting for the new roost boxes though. He says that once the weather clears he's ready to put them together, but I don't know about that! I wanted them done in the fall so they could get used to them over the winter and be ready for laying to start back up this month. <<<deep sigh>>>>


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Usually if I start the project on my own, then he'll kick in and help get it done. If I don't get it going though, then it will never be done. He puts everyone else ahead of me and what needs to be done here at home.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am very lucky, my husband acts like he doesn't want anything to do with them but he sure went to great lengths to make sure they have a nice place to call home. We got our coop free from a neighbor, which we had to completely take apart to move. (I did register my coop in standard coops) after all that work I suggested we just leave the inside the way the previous owners had it set up. "Oh no, I have been doing a lot of research and this is what I came up with" new roosting bars, new nesting boxes, even a cupboard to store food and supplies in. Before the weather turned bad he built a beautiful covered run and even put shingles on it.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I am very lucky, my husband acts like he doesn't want anything to do with them but he sure went to great lengths to make sure they have a nice place to call home. We got our coop free from a neighbor, which we had to completely take apart to move. (I did register my coop in standard coops) after all that work I suggested we just leave the inside the way the previous owners had it set up. "Oh no, I have been doing a lot of research and this is what I came up with" new roosting bars, new nesting boxes, even a cupboard to store food and supplies in. Before the weather turned bad he built a beautiful covered run and even put shingles on it.


 But, he does not help with the cleaning/feeding or egg collecting. I am sure if I couldn't he would do it.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> He puts everyone else ahead of me and what needs to be done here at home.


I have said this out loud about my husband!! Gosh, in a sad way I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I so glad my husband moved out. His girlfriend can have him. I'm so happy he is no longer here and I no longer have to put up with his crappy moods and bad behavior. Can't tell you how great it is! Just saying.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I so glad my husband moved out. His girlfriend can have him. I'm so happy he is no longer here and I no longer have to put up with his crappy moods and bad behavior. Can't tell you how great it is! Just saying.


Good for you! You deserve better.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

EV, wow, bad assumption I had made, I thought you were a guy, not sure why, and strange, most vets we have delt with are female. Interesting the way we developed images in our heads based only on text conversations.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well Jim. I'll take that as s compliment. And hopefully my brain is generic and gender less. I was never much for skirts and lace and I grew up with two brothers so that might have something to do with it too. . No worries, it's all good.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Around our place it is my job to put the chickens up for the night, check waterers to make sure they are full for the next day. I do this while The Wife (She who must be obeyed) tends to the horses.
And yes, I count them all, just to make sure.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldnt worry. I dont even close my coop until well after dark (sometimes as late as 9pm) and have never had an issue.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

EV - the honeymoon phase will wear thin after awhile and soon he will be left sitting at the curb again like yesterday's garbage. Life's sweet revenge. I am glad that you have your chickens now. Such joy they bring to even the most stormy of days life brings. You are such a strong woman. I'm proud of you! You are doing well. Remember that!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes! 

Some wisdom:

The problem is not that things change, but that you try to live as if they don't.

I stopped worrying about him or anything pertaining to him. I'm taking care of me cause if I don't there is no one else. And I've decided that I'm not waiting to be rescued either. I'm about me, what I want, where I'm going and what makes me happy. There are certain themes throughout my life that have reoccurred. Plants and chickens are two of those things. I'm not looking back - I'm looking forward. 

Happy Valentines Day! I love me!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Ma'am, keep your chin up.
And please don't judge all men by those who are jerks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Rice, there are lots and lots of very good men out there. My son is one of them. And just cause I don't have a SO, doesn't mean I can't be wonderfully happy the rest of my time on earth.


----------

